# Shopee and Lazada online shopping



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An add on,,,,,,, I can order something from Shopee or Lazada and receive in 2 to 5 days,,,,,, Private enterprise wins the day.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> An add on,,,,,,, I can order something from Shopee or Lazada and receive in 2 to 5 days,,,,,, Private enterprise wins the day.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I agree we recently ordered a new landine from China via Lazeda took 5 days 2 of which were in customs in Manila ! Regarding Philpost if you drive around Manila their little white vans 
Are everywhere ! The " normal service " we get from Philpost is mail sent from the UK
IE pension info etc takes 2 to 3 months with postmarks Manila,San Pedro,San Pablo, then Los Banos ! Our Meralco meter read 19th bill deliverd 21st !


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I watch this guys youtube channel who stays in Angeles City. He was ordering stuff from amazon. He said it cost him an extra 10$ for shipping and he had a new camera for his channel.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I watch this guys youtube channel who stays in Angeles City. He was ordering stuff from amazon. He said it cost him an extra 10$ for shipping and he had a new camera for his channel.


I have ordered from Amazon but it's limited who will ship to the Philippines. And only items not available from lazada/shoppee.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Much shiped from abroad can be bought THROUGH Lazada now including custom solved. Just order as normal. 
But the things I looked at, all are shiped from China.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I watch this guys youtube channel who stays in Angeles City. He was ordering stuff from amazon. He said it cost him an extra 10$ for shipping and he had a new camera for his channel.


Right Amazon, you wouldn't want to order anything from Amazon you'll get hit with high shipping fees and VAT tax, this guy is new like you mentioned he doesn't know how to shop here.

If you order COD from Lazada or Shopee the shipping fees are nominal like 40 - 100 pesos and no VAT tax even if the item ships out from China.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> If you order COD from Lazada or Shopee the shipping fees are nominal like 40 - 100 pesos and no VAT tax even if the item ships out from China.


 I suppouse they have same rules concerning custom, but its included in the asked price. Or at least suppoused to  We havent got any yet.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

There are items Amazon will ship here without fees and shipping is not too bad. For example a good sunscreen. The offering on Lazada are way too expensive for a quality product. I also ordered a multi-region dvd player. The offering on Lazada were way more money. The Amazon player arrived but was DOA. They said send it back for refund. That showed the real issue, it costs big money to ship it back. I ended up popping the unit open and fixing the internals but don't order things you can't ship back for the $25 dollars they offer. 
While Cel phones seem a bargain, laptops have a huge duty attached. It is cheaper to order from Amazon, deliver to USA and have someone send a balikayan box to you. $100 lets you ship a box of practically unlimited weight.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> There are items Amazon will ship here without fees and shipping is not too bad.


Correct. I have done it.

Here is the key to avoid trouble with fees. A shipment up to p10,000 (including U.S sales taxes) can enter Philippines free of duty and taxes. Currently that is about $180. If you go over the limit, Amazon will add an estimated duty and tax amount.

You can experiment with this. Add your Philippines address to your Amazon address book and select it. You will now only see items allowed to ship to the Philippines. Click on it and the shipping info will be in the upper right corner. Considering the cost of some items in the Philippines, sometimes Amazon shipping is worth it. The problem with electrical items like those below is that they will be 120V, not 220v. I have a Craftsmen drill I brought with me from the U.S. that should run on 120. All the converters I have found only put out 110, so it runs a bit slow.

Under $180








Over $180


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Laptops and desk tops run via a power supply so no matter 110, 240, 50 or 60 cycles? All will work no different to me charging my phone or laptop in the States at 110 volts, 220 volts in PH or 240 volts in Australia, converted to DC.
Easy. A reliable power source.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I am not talking about Volts, but Hz. 
Some have said theirs have broke by Hz, although perhaps theirs died by spikes instead


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Back to online shopping from our local 2 favourites.

I purchase many things from Shopee and Lazada and simply planning will save plenty of Pesos. I am well aware and try to plan ahead especially for consumables.

A few examples: Silicone sealer, locally 180 to 220 pesos per tube depending on the local stores compared to the above sellers mentioned? a saving of 1,500 pesos
67 pesos per tube, one third the price, saddle clips for electrical conduit, locally 25 pesos each and as I want 100 Lazada stores are 5 pesos each saving me 2,000 pesos, 50 L/M of corrugated orange electrical conduit? 350 online and 900 local. Several other things with big savings and the delivery cost is 300 pesos so I saved some 4,000 pesos after delivery costs by buying online and 2 to 4 days it's all delivered and no fuss.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BTW, the silicone sealer is the same brand/company on Lazada as the local suppliers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I bought a new Macbook Pro last week from Lazada, from the LazMall of one of Apple's local distributors.

It was cheaper than if I bought from one of their brick-and-mortar stores, or bought directly from Apple.

Free next day delivery.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I purchased my new pro from Singapore as I could not buy a 15 inch locally, any where in PH only 13 inch, that was Sept/Oct last years but things may have changed with supply and I have to admit that I never tried the suppliers in the topic as you mentioned Tiz. After 5 months it died and had to take it to Baguio to the Apple store two and a half hours drive each way, tuned out the mother board died and all fixed under warranty but took 5 plus weeks and another trip to Baguio to pick up. The joys of living in the backwaters.
Mind you the new apple store in Robinsons mall up the road has not opened after 5 or 6 months but fingers crossed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> under warranty but took 5 plus weeks and another trip to Baguio to pick up. The joys of living in the backwaters.


Not only in the backwaters Steve. 
My iMac failed a few weeks after the warranty expired, so took it to the local authorised repair shop. 53 days it was ready to be picked up !! The local authorised dealer doesn't stock any spare parts, and had to order from Singapore.
At the time I swore I'd never buy an another Apple product while I lived here in PH. (but then I used windoze for a while and now swear I'll never buy another windoze PC)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

When my mac died I went out and purchased a windoze pc as I knew it would take weeks if not months for the mac to be repaired under warranty. I am sitting here now still on the doze and aside from a little relearning 2 months ago don't mind it. I have reset most stuff on my mac but seem to stay on this 20K laptop and not the 140K mac,,,,,, I know I will go back.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> When my mac died I went out and purchased a windoze pc as I knew it would take weeks if not months for the mac to be repaired under warranty. I am sitting here now still on the doze and aside from a little relearning 2 months ago don't mind it. I have reset most stuff on my mac but seem to stay on this 20K laptop and not the 140K mac,,,,,, I know I will go back.


 No big difference now - since Microsoft copied the interface =interaction parts of the sustem, except put left side things at right side and such as if that would make it Microsoft's ideas 🤣

1993 ( =over 10 years later than Apple had made computers easy to use) Microsoft system was still at a level opening by writing at the prompt and it DIDNT even manage to open if wrote "open Windows" it had to be"open Win" !!! 🤣🤣🤣 

Artound 10 years before that it took 10 MINUTES to learn how to use Apple desktops, while staff using Microsoft had to go long courses. 
IF Microsoft computer buyer companies hadnt been stupid, then there wouldnt have been any Microsoft computer bought  because the TOTAL cost including courses and staff salaries for thje courses were higher than the difference in computer price, but many big companies screwed up by they let EQUIPMENT section decide what to buy for THEIR budget so not odd they bought the cheaper crap system Microsoft computers... 
And Microsoft did still year 2000 build "highways" for virus attacks into their Windows systems,
while a Swedish Macintosh USER offered 100 000 SEK if anyone could hack his Macintosh =Apple. (Finaly someone did but it took long time.)
A Swedish teenager from "my" birth province hacked FBI Microsoft computer system just for fun, didnt destroy. Then FBI didnt punish him, they *employred* him when he was still in high school to improve the security of FBI


----------

